# '04 TCR question



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

My TCR looks like the '04 1 model. But the graphic on the top tube doesn't have a "1" on it--just says TCR Composite. Anyone aware of the significance, if any? Thanks!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Maybe?*

I believe, and do not quote me on this, that you do not have a factory model. The frame that does not have a number on it was the frameset that could be purchased seperately (the TCR '04 1, 0 and indvidual frameset were all exactly the same, except for the label and color scheme). If you bought at a local bike shop, they may have had a frame that they built up with the same components as the TCR 1.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That's possible. It was a frame only. (I had ordered a 2005 TCR 1 but it had a manufacturing defect).


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Probably the case, since the '04 frame was available with the blue trim.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a similiar question, I was at my LBS and saw a TCR frameset for $1500 and I was wondering does the TCR 3 have the same frame? I would rather get that and upgrade later because the TCR3 is about the same price as just the TCR frame.


----------



## BaadDawg (Mar 27, 2003)

TCR 3 and 2's (I think the 2's as well) has/had aluminum steerer tube on the fork. On the ones and higher the steerer tubes are carbon.


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

All TCR Composite frames from a given year is the same - Giant keeps its models relatively uniform... so with the OCR series - you'll have a same frame, with two kinds of forks. TCR alloy - same frame and forks, TCR Composites... same frame and two kinds of forks.

So it really doesn't matter what the frame says


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Difference?*

I have an '04 TCR 2 with an alloy steerer tube. While a composite bike definately makes a difference in feel, I've read (but cannot confirm) that the difference between carbon steerer, carbon handlebars and carbon stem as opposed to alloy is negligible.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

For sale if anyone's interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7163096550&rd=1


----------

